# Banners/Signatures (also suggestions are welcome)



## Zamiel (Jul 20, 2008)

Well alot has changed here. I got back from 5 weeks of life guarding at a summercamp for little kids. and There are only 2 pages in the art thread and my account is gone. Probably has somthging to do witht that update thing. But no matter, I am reopening my shop here.

Examples of my work:

latest work from newest to oldest, looking for suggestions on top few.




































I'll take one request per person at a time.
Keep in mind that some requests may take longer than others.
Quality also varies depending on what you want.
(If you ask for 6 different pokemon in one banner, it can be difficult to do anything very artsy due to the number of focals)

So in you request you should include
What you want in it, or a basic idea like make me a Smeagle banner
Any text you want on the banner
If you are reqesting a pokemon banner please tell me if you want th sugimori art or a sprite.

also feel free to provide the images you want me to use in the sig, but if thye are low quality I may suggest another to you if I can find one. :)


with all that said, requests are open


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 20, 2008)

Is there a form?because I want a banner for my banner collection.


----------



## Zamiel (Jul 20, 2008)

Just stick to the 

What you want in it, or a basic idea like make me a Smeagle banner
Any text you want on the banner
If you are reqesting a pokemon banner please tell me if you want th sugimori art or a sprite.
also feel free to provide the images you want me to use in the sig, but if thye are low quality I may suggest another to you if I can find one. :)

you can put it in that order I guess and call it a form.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 20, 2008)

A mew banner!
Text:Dreamy
Sugimori art please!


----------



## Zamiel (Jul 20, 2008)

Here you go
I tried for a kind of Light exploring a dark place type thing
tell me what you think.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 20, 2008)

yay!Now make a Mewtwo banner
Sugimori art
Says"I'm merely a clone..."
Thanks!


----------



## Zamiel (Jul 20, 2008)

Man you caught me on a day I'm not doing anything.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 20, 2008)

Could I have a banner with Sugimori shiny Palkia, shiny Dialga, and regular Arceus with the text "psycho deity bait"? I think you know who theyre talking about.


----------



## Zamiel (Jul 22, 2008)

hmmm ok, I looked for a while for Arceus Sugimori art.
Can't seem to find it.
I found some fan art in Sugimori's style.
Will that be fine? or do you have Arceus by Sugimori?


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd like to have a banner of an Arcanine, an Eevee and an Absol, sugimori art please. ^^ With text saying "Wildcards", and with their names underneath them: Basaina (Arcanine), Abserath (Eevee) and Envy (Absol). Erk, you're already working on something. >< I'll be happy to wait ^^


----------

